# Introductions - what did you provide vs what did FC provide?



## Lizard39 (Nov 25, 2011)

Hello everyone 

I've loved reading the various 'introductions threads' over the past 12 months & there has always been something that puzzled me! Now we have been approved & waiting for a match I feel it's ok to ask the question!!

*During introductions what did you provide & what did FC provide and is this something you discuss when you meet the FC before MP? *.

For example, (we are hoping for a little LO under 18 months) when you took your LO out on your own, did you use FC pushchair for familiarity or yours? Did you use your own changing bag? Did you provide the nappies, wipes, snacks, milk, lunch, muslims etc that you need for the time you were out with LO on your own or did FC give you a bag already packed with everything in it or just gave you the stuff and you used your own bag? I assume FC gave you spare clothes so LO was wearing clothes familiar to them if you needed to change them - was this the case with you? I assume you use your own car seat - was that the case for you?

Appreciate everyone's experiences will be different, but would be great to hear of everyone experiences.

Thanks xxx


----------



## DRocks (Sep 13, 2013)

Excellent questions I would also love to know


----------



## Loopylou29 (Mar 4, 2013)

We've done intros twice so here goes
First time the fc gave us everything for lo when we were taking him out on our own other than the car seat. Fc didn't give us a pushchair either as lo didn't use it but she did offer to let us take it but we said we'd use our own if needed. A pushchair wasn't needed. In the fc house she had bought food for mealtimes for all of us. We even cooked a couple of meals for us, fc and lo.

On our second lot of intros we were much more comfortable in using our items although again fc did offer us her items. The only thing we took was lo cup and dummy plus his special blanket. Lo was 9months at the time. In terms of food he was quite happy to eat what we were eating so we just mashed some of our food. We had met lo before matching panel several times so it was easier for us to introduce our own things. 

There are no rules although it is a good idea to use familiar items but it isn't always possible especially with car seats. I don't remember discussing this with fc before mp on either occasion. I know after the first day of intros we knew what would happen in regards to having stuff when we were out. First time round the fc said the items had been bought for lo so we may as well use them. Second time round we got to bring nappies and formula home with us for the same reason.


----------



## -x-Lolly-x- (Feb 3, 2012)

Foster carers packed changing bag so all cups and snacks, nappy brands etc were familiar. They then gave them to us at the end of intros. We used our pushchair to get her used to it and car seat was the same as theirs. So some familiarity with a couple of new bits slowly introduced and she coped remarkably well


----------



## Brummig (Jan 14, 2011)

We used fc's change bag while out and about.  She kept it stocked with nappies, wipes, snacks, bib and a change throughout intros.  The first couple of days we went out with FC we used her pushchair, but used our own when we went out without her, but used her blanket, and took a teddy.  We used our own carseat. FC always dressed her. We kept a bag of 'useful things' in the car - including wipes, towel, change of clothes for us, drinks and snacks for us.
Our FCs were fab, keeping us well supplied with coffee and toast.  We didn't use their kitchen ourselves, though they did offer.  We had a rental cottage for 3 days so could cook for ourselves.

Its hard to know what things they are going to come with. Our lo was 17 months when she came.  FCs sent all her clothes, 2 sacks of toys and teddies, dummies and bottles, sleeping bag and blanket.  We had our own cot but we used LOs sleeping bag for the first couple of weeks, and we put all her teddies in and around in it.  We kept to the same routine for the first few weeks, and used the clothes from FC for first few days, slowly introducing others.


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

Our lo was 8 months and we did intros during the boiling hot spell last year. This meant we had lots of picnics both in the garden and out and about. Fc provided food initially and then as we felt we got to know them better we took more and more. But they kept us very well stocked with anything we needed. We had the same car seat as fc but used our own pushchair from the start. We also used our own blanket on it. When out and about We took our own changing bag but fc always had their own aswell so we sort of used both. In the house we used theirs. With his clothes, the fc had another lo the same age and I've never seen 2 babies with so many new outfits so he was regularly wearing new clothes so I don't think that was much of an issue. The first time we did bath time here we used fc pj and from then on we used our own. 

Good luck


----------



## newmum (Jan 22, 2011)

Good question

Our LO was 11 month old at intros. FC gave us everything we needed. FC showed us where to find LO nappies, gave us her food to feed, bottle, snacks etc. clothes to dress her in

When we took LO out with FC we us their pram, but when we took her out we used LO car seat and push chair and packed our own bag with food etc. FC advised us what we would need and was really helpful.

Good luck intros can be nerve wrecking so it's good to find out these things first. I know I had a million of questions to ask


----------



## katie c (Jun 15, 2009)

sounds like ours was pretty standard too.

our FC gave us his pushchair and although we'd bought one, we used theirs during intros just on the remote off chance she mentioned it to the SWs and they thought it was an issue. its currently covered in mildew in the garage, as i prefered ours, it being parent facing.

she provided a little changing bag with nappies, wipes etc. i bought some muslins and glad i only bought two, i have used just one the one time. i think parents of new borns use them more than us adoptors of slightly older children. i have also got my own changing bag since then.

initally she made him pack up lunches and gave us pots of snacks but as the intros progressed and he was at ours more, we started doing that.

he came with a case groaning with clothes but we had also been given loads by friends some some of the ones he came with were pruned fairly quickly.

we were given his car seat as SS had paid for it, it was an old model that was discontinued but we bought the latest model/same version for mr c's car.

we werre also given all his bottles, drinking cups, bedding and a load of toys.



Lizard39 said:


> Did you provide the nappies, wipes, snacks, milk, lunch, *muslims*


personally i didn't need them but the odd christian or hindu came in handy


----------



## Lizard39 (Nov 25, 2011)

Thank-you for the replies - will certainly help when we get a match & start introductions. Xx


----------



## Smudgey (Mar 13, 2012)

Our Fc told us that they get equipment provided by LA , eg cot , bedding , mattress , they have to throw the mattress and bedding away after each child so it's worth asking if you can have it all as it will be going in the bin anyway . 
They also get a clothing allowance £350 for each child so all those clothes should come with LO when they move in . They also get an entertaining allowance of £50 a week to spend on food etc during intros . They also get £128 for birthday and same for Christmas . 
We used all our own stuff from day one during intros .


----------



## Macgyver (Oct 27, 2008)

During intros we used everything the FC gave us, pushchair, changing bag, car seat, cups etc. The day he came to us on intros FC brought his pushchair and told us we could keep it as he was use to sleeping in it for his naps. On handover day she gave us his quilt and blanket. Good luck sweetie


----------

